# Nothing real important but a couple more ribbons.



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

The Spy boy got a second and a third in two hunter over fences at the last show recently. There were over 25 entries in each class and he is adding more ribbons for my rider.

His record is still intack. He has never gone to any show and not come back with a ribbon/placing.:lol:

On a side note the chicken in my tack cubby hole is still brooding her eggs. They should hatch within a week I am told. It also seems that I am the only one she allows to stroke her as she pecks at everyone else...LOL

Three eggs had spilled over and cracked so we had to remove them. I believe she is sitting on at least 4/5 more..LOL


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Great work Spyder, but may I ask: How do you ride with 8 legs?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Great work Spyder, but may I ask: How do you ride with 8 legs?


 
Big secret but I can tell you I rarely fall off. I am firmly anchored !!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Velcro doesn't count as an anchore Syder! I would know


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ooooh we've got a smartass in the mix Spyder! 

Congrats on Spyders winnings! He sure is beautiful with allot of talent. I would rather hear about his winnings with you on his back instead though, but it is a good thing of you to allow someone else use him - if I hadn't of met people such as yourself when I was growing up riding, I would never of obtained the experieces I was able to go through - so kudo's to you for giving someone these opportunities.

I cannot wait to see piccies of the Chicken and her Chickee's!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats on the placings! Your boy sure is a looker. 

You need to share your secrets. I can barely keep 2 heels down. let alone 8!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> Congrats on the placings! Your boy sure is a looker.
> 
> You need to share your secrets. I can barely keep 2 heels down. let alone 8!


Venomous spyders don't have to follow the rules set for you and me.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Spyder- Congrats! Is there any chance of you posting a bunch of pictures of your boy in one place? I've seen one or two in different places, but I'd love to see more


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing. From the pictures I've seen of him, he looks gorgeous. I'd love to see some more!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She must sling a web around her horse to stay on!!! I know it!


Congrats to the placings though!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are some I don't think I have posted. I just am not into posting pictures all over. Much rather see what other have.

Here is Spy and Jr my rider with Jimmy Elder



















Here is Spy and Jr doing a little jump










Spy and Me at level 2


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW! Youre horse is stunning!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He's such a pretty horse. But I'm a sucker for big black horses. Thanks for posting more pictures!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Did you photoshop that to get your other six legs out? Or are they tucked away?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats, he is a beautiful horse. I'm glad he has been doing so well.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

FINALLY I got pictures from the show.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow gotta love a black horse. He is gorgeous and congrats to him and his rider and you!


----------



## RescueMe (Aug 4, 2009)

VERY VERY NICE !!!!! GRATS on your winnings !!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful horse my dear! You can send him my way whenever you feel like it. 

LOL, I love his rider in her cool shades.


----------

